
Revitalizing manufacturing through AI - stablemap
https://medium.com/@andrewng/revitalizing-manufacturing-through-ai-a9ad32e07814
======
stablemap
There’s a video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bs9jRFUIlM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bs9jRFUIlM)

